# Skimmer question



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is it normal for a skimmer to expel a ton of micro bubbles from the exit pipe?

It is a brand new set up (used equip) and I am just curious if this is part of the breaking in process.

Other than the bubbles everything else seems to be operating great.

Skimmer is a Bubble magus c3.5

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Part of the break in process, since you say that everything else is working I'm sure they'll clear up in a few days/week.


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

It already seems better today. I was just a little panicky I guess.


----------

